# Remotely driven lorries



## Montero (Sep 29, 2021)

HGV driver shortage: remote-controlled lorries could prevent future logistical nightmares
					

‘Teleoperated’ HGVs combine the efficiency of automation with the safety of human oversight.




					theconversation.com
				




Hhm. I can see the up side - the lorry driver could get to work from a nice comfortable control room at an easy commute. They could work 8 hour shifts and hand off to the next driver, and go off home to their family.
But
They'd have to have arrangements with fuel stations for a physical person to put the hose into the tank - or develop a robotic version where a fuel pump can be remotely attached to the lorry.
There would be no-one with the lorry for unloading
Dead spots in mobile coverage would be very unfortunate as would mobile masts failing or mass signal outage that happens on motorways when there is an accident and everyone makes a phone call.

I can see a solution or two
If it was just long distance bulk haulage going from supplier to factory to depot then the lorry would always be going to destinations where there were people  to unload. So still need drivers in place for domestic and local shop deliveries.
Dedicated mobile network that only controls the lorries. Wouldn't help with a mast failure (unless the masts are close enough together to cover each other in event of a drop-out).

Interested to know what you all think.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 2, 2021)

To be honest, the vast majority of us just don’t know enough about the logistics network to judge whether this is a good or bad idea. 

My first impression is that it indeed sounds like an idea worth exploring but, in reality, we need to rely logistics experts to tell us if it is feasible.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 2, 2021)

It might work on closed sites, limited traffic areas or those with a high risk for the drivers but I can't see it working on real roads with in-person drivers, they are just too unpredictable. Closing a motorway for a few hours at night to pack it with drone trucks, might be a possibility.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Oct 2, 2021)

Montero said:


> They'd have to have arrangements with fuel stations for a physical person to put the hose into the tank - or develop a robotic version where a fuel pump can be remotely attached to the lorry.



On the fuel problem.  I'd assumed they would be electric vehicles and therefore some sort of non-contact recharging could come into use





__





						JP2015156776A - Non-contact power supply method and system          - Google Patents
					

PROBLEM TO BE SOLVED: To provide a safe non-contact power supply environment, capable of detecting electronic equipment left in a vehicle before starting charging, for preventing a situation in which the electronic equipment is broken due to electromagnetic wave generated by charging by...



					patents.google.com
				












						Design of a Recharge Station for UAVs using Non-Contact Wireless Power Transfer
					

Power infrastructure inspection is a requirement task to assure proper functioning of its distribution. Comparing to current practice, this task can be performed by safer and more economical alternatives, like the application of electrical UAVs. The



					www.academia.edu


----------



## AllanR (Oct 2, 2021)

Already in use in the mining industries









						Driverless Volvo Trucks Take Over Dangerous Mining Tasks in Norway
					

Volvo Trucks partners with Norwegian mine operator to use autonomous trucks. The operator will pay per ton of limestone moved instead of buying the trucks.




					www.trucks.com


----------



## Deke (Oct 4, 2021)

I love the idea of it, but there I feel like not being there, in the cab would somehow make it more difficult to drive than actually being there. I cant say exactly why, but there is just some feeling you get from using all your sense to drive that sensors and monitors could not replicate. I cant articulate this idea but there is something I think would be missing if you drove remotely. (I have a CDL, and have driven some larger trucks, boom trucks etc, but not a lot)


----------

